# Decent store to buy a bed



## scottyw (Aug 7, 2012)

Can anyone recommend a good store to buy a bed from?

Thanks.


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Depends what you're looking for. Pan Emirates near MOE has a huge selection, though not to everyone's taste! The upper floor is particularly spectacular!

There is IKEA in Festival City. Homesrus on SZR and Home Centre in MOE/Oasis Centre are other options. You also have Crate & Barrel and some other shops in MOE/Dubai Mall. There are some other furniture places on Umm Suqeim Rd near MOE.


----------



## scottyw (Aug 7, 2012)

If i head down to MOE is Pan Emirates pretty easy to find once there?


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

scottyw said:


> If i head down to MOE is Pan Emirates pretty easy to find once there?


Driving up Umm Suqeim Rd towards Emirates/Al Khail Rd you have MOE on your right. Just a bit further on the right there is a orangey building. That is it, quite hard to miss!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

If you are looking for a quality mattress, give ikea a pass. Not one decent mattress in the place. Was there looking recently as my company provided mattress is horrible and my memory foam is on its last leg. Instead of spending another 150 dollars to bring another topper, thought would have a look around. Quite curious where to find latex/memory foam toppers. Sorry to hijak a little bit


----------



## scottyw (Aug 7, 2012)

Jynxgirl said:


> If you are looking for a quality mattress, give ikea a pass. Not one decent mattress in the place. Was there looking recently as my company provided mattress is horrible and my memory foam is on its last leg. Instead of spending another 150 dollars to bring another topper, thought would have a look around. Quite curious where to find latex/memory foam toppers. Sorry to hijak a little bit


They had decent toppers in Homes R Us in IBN BATTUTA MALL


----------



## Red_Nosed (Nov 30, 2011)

Did you want 180x200, 200x200 .... or even larger? Different sizes are available at different places... then you have to think about being able to get bedding for that bed size you've purchased.

(It was a royal pain in the arse trying to get a bed base for our 200x200 mattress! And _then_ there was the bedding...... *grumbles*)


Good luck.


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Hello scottyw,

You could also try Pottery Barn but I would highly recommend Restonic, it's a bit expensive but well worth it if you are an insomniac like myself so every hour counts!


----------



## rishalk (Oct 9, 2012)

There is shop called 'BAFTE' near to RAK Bank in bank street at Bur Dubai... You may able to find a suitable medicated bed for you.


----------



## scottyw (Aug 7, 2012)

*thanks*

Thanks but its very nearly 2 years since I asked this question. I did manage to buy both a bed and mattress from homes r us.


----------



## christophe_aus (Apr 6, 2014)

scottyw said:


> Thanks but its very nearly 2 years since I asked this question. I did manage to buy both a bed and mattress from homes r us.


May I ask how it's going? Is the bed good quality and has it lasted well? We are looking to replace a mattress which was quite expensive but has only lasted 2.5 years so need to be very careful with what we purchase next.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

christophe_aus said:


> May I ask how it's going? Is the bed good quality and has it lasted well? We are looking to replace a mattress which was quite expensive but has only lasted 2.5 years so need to be very careful with what we purchase next.


Doubt you'll get an answer, that user hasn't logged on since 2014...


----------



## mrbucko (Mar 3, 2016)

What about a good shop for bunk beds? IKEA does them, anywhere else?


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

mrbucko said:


> What about a good shop for bunk beds? IKEA does them, anywhere else?


PAN, Homes R Us, Western Furniture......... the list is almost endless. Your choice of quality will almost certainly define the price.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Deleted. Didnt see the bunk bed bit


----------

